
8Core-48GB-2TB-1Gbps-5IP for $59 a month? Am I missing something? - ausjke
https://www.gorillaservers.com/dedicated_standard.php
======
ivank
Yes, that's a Xeon from Q1'10

[http://ark.intel.com/products/47927/Intel-Xeon-
Processor-L56...](http://ark.intel.com/products/47927/Intel-Xeon-
Processor-L5630-12M-Cache-2_13-GHz-5_86-GTs-Intel-QPI)

The pricing is not so far out from what you'd get at OVH or online.net.

